# How to bid house demo



## hemi34529 (Feb 12, 2010)

So how do u guys bid house demos do u figure the demo, hauling of material and disposal or do u let the owner pay the disposal fee and just bid the actual demo.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Good morning, How about an introduction:whistling

Guess it depends on what the owner wants.
Personally, when I have demo done I want the debris hauled away and the site clean. Pay one guy for it all and he's responsible for making sure it gets done.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We always include debris removal in our bid because we make money on it. We use a landfill that has walking floor 100 yd trailers. Takes about 1 hr to load and tarp and they stand up on top and tell me where to put the stuff. Way faster than dumpsters and half the price.

For a 2 story house I use this formula.

Edit: I gave a formula, but since you are a new member and I know nothing about you, I'd rather not share.


Depends on the house itself. Construction materials for older homes are generally heavier. Plaster is heavier than sheetrock. Some homes have more inside walls than others.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> Posted by Rino
> We always include debris removal in our bid because we make money on it. We use a landfill that has walking floor 100 yd trailers. Takes about 1 hr to load and tarp and they stand up on top and tell me where to put the stuff. Way faster than dumpsters and half the price.
> 
> For a 2 story house I use this formula.
> ...


I also like to include hauling of material either with my own truck or 
roll-offs. I always use an edumacated guess & past experience when trying to determine debris amount. 

Around here it's getting harder to get demolition work. They require water on site to keep dust down, asbestos inspections (understandable) & all types of restrictions on what can go into dumpsters.

I remember removing big old barn that was in the way for a subdivision. Removed shingles & tar paper, dug a deep hole & burned the whole barn in the hole. They would never allow us to do that now a days.


----------



## hemi34529 (Feb 12, 2010)

well here is a little bit about me since i would love to hear the formula on house demo from a professional. I am 27 years old and farms part time with my dad. I was looking for more to do and saw a need for on farm excavating and so i slowing got into doing that by starting with a skidloader doing just simple dirt work to now owning a 50K lb trac hoe a d6 dozer dump truck track loaders mini excavator. I still farm but have been getting very busy with the excavating side of it mostly farm work (ditch cleaning and grove removal). But now the city i live near is starting to use me for work and was approached about doing a house demo that was condemd from a kitchen fire. Not doing demos this is why i asked so any info would be awsome Thanks in advance


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hemi34529 said:


> well here is a little bit about me since i would love to hear the formula on house demo from a professional. I am 27 years old and farms part time with my dad. I was looking for more to do and saw a need for on farm excavating and so i slowing got into doing that by starting with a skidloader doing just simple dirt work to now owning a 50K lb trac hoe a d6 dozer dump truck track loaders mini excavator. I still farm but have been getting very busy with the excavating side of it mostly farm work (ditch cleaning and grove removal). But now the city i live near is starting to use me for work and was approached about doing a house demo that was condemd from a kitchen fire. Not doing demos this is why i asked so any info would be awsome Thanks in advance


Hey if you post this in the intro section everyone will see it and get to know you. Welcome aboard:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Formula that I use. 

L x W x 1.5 = A

(A x 70) divided by 2,000 = tons.

For a rancher, do not multiply by 1.5

Utility disconnections are left up to the owner. You can opt for the owner to have structure checked for asbestos and leave it up to them for removal. I have a guy that specializes in it. For bidding purposes he will check out the structure for me and give me a price on removal. He charges like $100 to look at it. If I get the job, then he waives the fee and just bills for the work. 

Local municipality may require a permit. Around here, commercial structures require a permit and application from DEP.

Checklist:
- well abandonment
- septic tank abadonment
- foundation removal
- backfill and possible compaction
- seeding and mulching


----------



## gtatree (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi sir 2 story home 20 feet wide by 35 feet long can u give example


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

gtatree said:


> Hi sir 2 story home 20 feet wide by 35 feet long can u give example


Who would you like an example made of, sir?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

hemi34529 said:


> well here is a little bit about me since i would love to hear the formula on house demo from a professional. I am 27 years old and farms part time with my dad. I was looking for more to do and saw a need for on farm excavating and so i slowing got into doing that by starting with a skidloader doing just simple dirt work to now owning a 50K lb trac hoe a d6 dozer dump truck track loaders mini excavator. I still farm but have been getting very busy with the excavating side of it mostly farm work (ditch cleaning and grove removal). But now the city i live near is starting to use me for work and was approached about doing a house demo that was condemd from a kitchen fire. Not doing demos this is why i asked so any info would be awsome Thanks in advance




Can the FD burn it the rest of the way down?

Here, they use old condemned buildings for practice. The will light them up and extinguish them several times.

You could charge essentially the same price, but spend less time on it and pay less for disposal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Wtf, you guys going back in time?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

